# Fiberglass speaker box with center snorks



## jmeier1981

Ive got an Brute Force with center snorks and would like to make a fiberglass box for the front rack that will hold 3 or 4 speakers. Does anyone have any pics of a set up like this? I dont want to face any forward or to the side but all 3 or 4 towards the back. Im not dead set on speaker size yet, was thinking 6.5" or 6x9" and maybe a 8" sub or two way...Idk for sure just looking for suggestion and ideas. Right now I have an audio tube with two infinity marine 6.5"s and a junk mitzu 500 amp and although it does sound ok it doesnt put out enough sound to hear beyond 25-35 mph and the sound quality isnt exactly the best since theyre just 6.5"s. Im not looking to spend a fortune just want something with a little better sound quality and more volume. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## filthyredneck

I will post some pics when I get home of my old setup. 6- 6x9s. But 3 did point forward. Very nice setup though. I sold it so I could put the monkey mount on the rack


----------



## hp488

You can go to google and search for pics of them. I built mine it has 4 6x9 4 6.5 and a fusion marine stereo and it out jams a lot of high dollar systems. I will tell you it is a lot of time consuming work and it is not cheap.


----------



## jmeier1981

What do you think has a better quality sound, 6.5 or 6x9"???


----------



## camobruteforce

here's mine with 4- 6.5" sony marine speakers. Nothing too fancy and they are loud.


----------



## hp488

jmeier1981 said:


> Ive got an Brute Force with center snorks and would like to make a fiberglass box for the front rack that will hold 3 or 4 speakers. Does anyone have any pics of a set up like this? I dont want to face any forward or to the side but all 3 or 4 towards the back. Im not dead set on speaker size yet, was thinking 6.5" or 6x9" and maybe a 8" sub or two way...Idk for sure just looking for suggestion and ideas. Right now I have an audio tube with two infinity marine 6.5"s and a junk mitzu 500 amp and although it does sound ok it doesnt put out enough sound to hear beyond 25-35 mph and the sound quality isnt exactly the best since theyre just 6.5"s. Im not looking to spend a fortune just want something with a little better sound quality and more volume. Thanks in advance for any help.





jmeier1981 said:


> What do you think has a better quality sound, 6.5 or 6x9"???


You will get a lot better sound quality from 6x9s for sure.


----------



## filthyredneck

Heres a couple of my old one. ...sry I don't have any on this computer that shows it from the seat view. But (3) 6x9s on front and (3) facing me. It was LOUD. Just had an ipod hookup on the box.


----------



## Impact Fab

Bring the pipe into the box and then make small ports on the top so you can not see them...


----------



## greenkitty7

Impact Fab said:


> Bring the pipe into the box and then make small ports on the top so you can not see them...


run the pipe all the way through the box and fiberglass the tips into it so your box will still be sealed. because if you ever dunk your ports on accident you will fill the box up with water...


----------



## wcs61

Impact Fab said:


> Bring the pipe into the box and then make small ports on the top so you can not see them...


Was at work this past month and thinking of building a box myself out of fiberglass. Like you mention I thought of hiding the snorkels in the box with oval ports in the upper front panel of the box. Got home from work and the wife bought me a dmn after market stereo box for fathers day. Wish she would buy friggin socks or something and leave the Brute to me.


----------



## filthyredneck

wcs61 said:


> Was at work this past month and thinking of building a box myself out of fiberglass. Like you mention I thought of hiding the snorkels in the box with oval ports in the upper front panel of the box. Got home from work and the wife bought me a dmn after market stereo box for fathers day. Wish she would buy friggin socks or something and leave the Brute to me.


Wish my other half would buy stuff for my brute, she don't even like me buyin stuff for it! ....On the other hand, we recently bought another one (for her) and she's all about spendin money on it, no suprise lol. But at least lately I've been able to drop a little coin on mine without her gettin too upset because I'm spending money on hers as well. Guess its fix em both up or dont touch either one.


----------



## wcs61

filthyredneck said:


> Wish my other half would buy stuff for my brute, she don't even like me buyin stuff for it! .... I'm spending money on hers as well. Guess its fix em both up or dont touch either one.


I think she will wind up with the stereo box on the Big Bear. I told her it doesn't work so well with the snorkels. If she wants to buy stuff for the Brute, buy some fender flares or actuator. Something I need!


----------

